# Freeride Neu-Isenburg Umgebung



## doko (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

  als aller erstes mal ein groÃes Lob an dieses Forum. Habe die letzten Monate aktiv mitgelesen und mir hier viel wertvolle Informationen ziehen kÃ¶nnen. Jetzt bin ich seit einem knappen Monat glÃ¼cklicher Besitzer von einem Downhill/Freeride Bike und suche nach spaÃigen, abwÃ¤rtslastigen Trails âvor der HaustÃ¼râ und bin schonmal mit dem Bombenkrater in Offenbach fÃ¼ndig geworden. Beerfelden und Stromberg sind auch mit dem Auto gut zu erreichen. Wohne selbst in Neu-Isenburg (direkt bei Frankfurt).
  Jetzt habe ich noch viel Ã¼ber den Langenberg in Seeheim, besser als der Heimatberg der Burg Frankenstein bekannt, gelesen und gehÃ¶rt. Jetzt zu meinen Fragen: Die Rinne ist laut Berichten von 2009/2010 geschlossen. Aktuelleres habe ich aber leider nicht gefunden. Ist die Rinne mittlerweile komplett dicht oder kann dort noch gefahren werden? 
  Habe auf Youtube ein sehr schÃ¶nes Video am Langenberg gefunden, welcher einen fÃ¼r mein Empfinden traumhaften Trail zeigt, da hier ein gutes FahrgefÃ¼hl entwickelt werden kann. Hier erstmal der Link: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt5VpJbDnIs"]Am Langenberg in Seeheim      - YouTube[/nomedia]
  Ist der auf dem Video gefahrene Trail die Rinne oder ist das ein anderer Trail? Weiss zufÃ¤llig jemand, wo genau dieser Trail zu finden ist bzw wo der Einstiegspunkt ist?
  Welche Ã¤hnlichen Alternativen im Umkreis von 50 km gibt es um Frankfurt denn sonst noch? Der Taunus hat mit Sicherheit ein paar schÃ¶ne Ecken zu bieten, aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch kleinere spannende Trails, die man auch mal nach dem Feierabend abfahren kann. Perfekt wÃ¤re es natÃ¼rlich, wenn direkt von der HaustÃ¼r losgeradelt wird. Vielleicht am GÃ¶theturm in Frankfurt? 
  Vielleicht gibt es ja hier den Einen oder Anderen, der ein paar Geheimtips parat hat, wo man mal nach Feierabend noch ein bischen Action erleben und an seiner Technik feilen kann. Am liebsten wie gesagt direkt mit dem Bike binnen einer Stunde zu erreichen.

  Ãbrigens fÃ¼r die Dirtfahrer hier im Forum im Raum Frankfurt. In Dreieichenhain wird momentan unter der AutobahnbrÃ¼cke zu Sprendlingen ein Dirtpark gebaut. Direkt hinter dem kleinen Skatepark. Die ersten Kicker habe ich von Weitem schon stehen sehen.

Edit: wie steht es um den Trail am DarmstÃ¤dter BÃ¶llenfalltor?


----------



## Lucafabian (8. Mai 2012)

Rinne kann man fahren...und in Dreiechenhain gibts mehr als einen Dirthügel unter der Brücke, zumindest wars letzten Mittwoch noch so.

wo wohnst den in Isenburg....antwort per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doko (8. Mai 2012)

Hast Post. 
Weiss jemand zufällig was in Bezug aufs Böllenfalltor oder dem Trail aus dem Video?


----------



## scottiee (15. Mai 2012)

die rinne ist es definitiv nicht.

dennoch würde ich die rinne nicht fahren, lohnt sich inzwischen auch kaum. hier sind weitere infos aus dem lokalen forum:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=353146

in mörfelden am friedhof gab es mal nen kleinen dirtpark, der von den jugendlichen dort gepflegt wurde und auch legal ist. ich war aber schon eine ewigkeit nicht mehr dort.


----------



## doko (15. Mai 2012)

danke für den Threadlink. Dirtparks finde ich recht uninteressant. Meine Interesse liegen eher im langen abwärtslastigen Trailfahren 
War jetzt mal aufm Schneckenberg in Offenbach. Ist ganz okay, dafür dass innerhalb von 30 Minuten erreichbar ist. Heute habe ich mal den Flowtrail in Stromberg besucht. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht, aber das Hochschieben kann ganzschön auf die Muskeln gehen


----------



## dschugaschwili (18. Mai 2012)

vielen dank für die eröffnung dieses unglaublich informativen freds. das war wirklich mal nötig...


----------



## QuanTumZz (7. Juni 2012)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> vielen dank für die eröffnung dieses unglaublich informativen freds. das war wirklich mal nötig...



erstma sau coolskn thrsad gefunden zu haben jetz ma was zur rinne un zum Hölle rinne lohnt sich is mein Home Track un sau cool gibt sau viele lines fährt sich einfach chillllig also meiner Seits empfhelensasrt der Hölle ja den Traum habe ich erst vor kurzem gefunden un bin begeistert is zwar sau kurz (2min start-ziel) aber sehr anspruchsvoll da  viele Sprünge da sind is Ber spaßig  was ich noch hätte wäre der melibokus in als ach dort gibst es auch 2 trails soweit ich weis un der erste is chillig zu dödeln der 2 is net mein ding aber ein absolut anspruchsvoller Track naja xan habe es noch ein paar lines im Mühltal aber die ein eher zum heizen in weniger anspruchsvoll 

Lg mo


----------



## QuanTumZz (7. Juni 2012)

QuanTumZz schrieb:


> erstma sau coolskn thrsad gefunden zu haben jetz ma was zur rinne un zum Hölle rinne lohnt sich is mein Home Track un sau cool gibt sau viele lines fährt sich einfach chillllig also meiner Seits empfhelensasrt der Hölle ja den Traum habe ich erst vor kurzem gefunden un bin begeistert is zwar sau kurz (2min start-ziel) aber sehr anspruchsvoll da  viele Sprünge da sind is Ber spaßig  was ich noch hätte wäre der melibokus in als ach dort gibst es auch 2 trails soweit ich weis un der erste is chillig zu dödeln der 2 is net mein ding aber ein absolut anspruchsvoller Track naja xan habe es noch ein paar lines im Mühltal aber die ein eher zum heizen in weniger anspruchsvoll
> 
> Lg mo



sorry für die Schreibfehler habe min Handy geschrieben


----------

